# 9800 pro overheating?



## AK_the_mighty (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi there i am having problems with a new pc ive just built. xp 3000+ radoen 9800 pro. (windows xp) 500w psu. the computer is randomly crashing to desktop with no error msgs and occasionally the whole system freezes. i know iuts not the mobo or cpu temp as i have checked both of these in the bios... could it be the graohics card? does anyone know of a temp checker tool as this might help...


----------



## Xtant (Aug 19, 2004)

Doing any overclocking on the system? Have you removed all old drivers and reinstalled video drivers? Tried resetting system BIOS to defaults?


----------



## OTH TankGirl (Aug 10, 2004)

Is your 9800 Pro OEM (from ATI) or another manufacturer? 9800 pros are prone to overheat especially if you have the orginal ati card. I game alot, so I had to buy the Zalman heatpipe with fan to help with the prob. 

I also cut a blowhole in the side of my case right next to the card and put in a 120mm fan that blows inward right onto the card. It also helps to remove the slot cover right below your card for added airflow.
You may also want to check you bios settings to see what it set the voltage for the card at.
I also turn off AA and AF in the games and turn off vpu recover and fast write through the ati control manager. Also make sure you are running the latest catalyst drivers, they are on 4.8, which has made the card more stable.

Hope that helps.


----------

